# spyderco endura question



## antec20 (Dec 5, 2006)

anyone ever have the lockback mechanism of the endura fail on them due to where it's positioned on the handle? seems to me it's not in a very good place on top of the handle.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 5, 2006)

I've owned an original Endura, as well as the Endura II (stainless), and never had that problem.  Then again, maybe it's just the way I held mine.  

If you want to remove that possibility, you may want to try the Spyderco Police model instead.  Better steel, and has a recessed release.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 5, 2006)

all Enduras from the last 2 or 3 generations have what's known as the "Boye Dent" which is a cut-out on the lock release.  The idea is to make sure that releasing the lock is deliberate.

The only time I've had an unintentional release was with an Endura trainer while a partner and I were fighting for control of the knife.  Basically, he had the knife and I had a "death-grip" on his hand.  The pressure of my grip caused one of his fingers to end up pushing the lock release.

I see this as a very rare occurance and highly recommend the Enduras (I carry two of them).


----------



## antec20 (Dec 28, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> all Enduras from the last 2 or 3 generations have what's known as the "Boye Dent" which is a cut-out on the lock release.  The idea is to make sure that releasing the lock is deliberate.
> 
> The only time I've had an unintentional release was with an Endura trainer while a partner and I were fighting for control of the knife.  Basically, he had the knife and I had a "death-grip" on his hand.  The pressure of my grip caused one of his fingers to end up pushing the lock release.
> 
> I see this as a very rare occurance and highly recommend the Enduras (I carry two of them).



is this the boye dent you were talking about?


----------



## Carol (Dec 28, 2006)

Not sure Antec, the link posted doesn't appear to be complete.

Personally I haven't had an issue with Delicas or Enduras...and...uh...I can break just about anything   


This is an image of a Endura trainer, the Boye dent in the handle is easy to pick out.


----------



## tellner (Dec 29, 2006)

Never had that problem. I've had an Endura since they first came out.


----------



## onequiks2k (Mar 12, 2007)

Never a problem w/ my Endura either (owned 2 in the past 10 years)


----------



## loyalonehk (Mar 12, 2007)

No prob's here and Ive stabbed a lot of things with em.  :EG: 
Endura is the prefered blade my wife carries.  I've owned and carried the delica, endura, civilian and police models.  Never had a problem with any of them as far as the lock system.  The clip used to get loose on the endura my wife carries but blue lock right on the thread took care of that.


----------

